# Watch today's Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Today's Utah Wildlife Board meeting will begin at 9 a.m.

If you're interested, please see the agenda and watch the meeting online.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I hope the variance request is another board members buddy getting to keep an illegal monkey. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Recommending more bear permits on Boulder due to declining mule deer populations.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Too bad it went off-line just as it was getting interesting.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Packout said:


> Too bad it went off-line just as it was getting interesting.


We had a technical difficulty with the live stream that we're in the process of fixing. The Board is taking a break now while we get things back online. Thanks to all of you for your patience!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Packout said:


> Too bad it went off-line just as it was getting interesting.


I had a meeting and had to step away from my computer. What did I miss???


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

recommend to increase spot-and-stalk tags. We don't need more tags, so that more spot-and-stalk hunters can fail. We need more opportunity to utilize the spot-and-stalk tag! Let us harvest a bear while we are hunting deer / elk!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

like, like, like, like, like, like, like, like, like


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

no restrictions on resident pursuit hunts, restrict non-resident pursuit hunts on the premium units to 2, and16 dog limit (8 dog limit in summer): Unanimous

required ethics course for all pursuit: Unanimous


----------

